# Goats milk verses Raw Cows milk?



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm not asking for myself since we raise dairy goats but I've had a few people ask me over the last so many months if soap can be made with Raw cows milk(these folks last night have a cow dairy) & I always say I don't really know.

I think the benefits from the goats milk is better for you & your skin but I can't really tell them any more.

Anyone here know why or why not to use cows milk?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

When I started making Milk soaps exclusively 13 years ago, I used goats milk. 

In 2002 we got a Jersey milk cow so I switched to using Jersey milk for my soaps.

We haven't had a milk cow for 3+ years, but I still use Jersey milk for my soaps.

Why? Jersey has a higher cream content which translates to a more luxurious soap in my opinion (and that of my customers).

Let those inquiring that YES, milk can be made using Raw cow's milk and it makes a Wonderful soap!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks Cyndi I just never knew what to tell them.


----------

